# My cat got very sick after deworming!!! Help please!



## Radwa (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm sorry for getting to the subject directly, but right now I'm seriously worry!!!
my cat -snoopy-(a 2 months male shirazi) got very sick after giving him a half of a deworming tablet called (caniverm) as the vet told me to do, the vet told me to melt the tablet in a little amount of water and to give it to my cat by using a Pharmaceutical Injection (without the nail of course) through his mouth, ok?? and that's after I have tried giving him the tablet mixed with the food and also through mouth directly but he rejected it baaadly in both ways!

so,,,he almost swallowed all the deworming tablet after, he vomited,,, then he slept for almost the rest of the day, rejecting food and even water,, 

about 15 hours or more have passed now and he's still in this terrible situation, very weak and dizzy,,, I called the vet whom is a stupid doctor who cares only for money and he told me that I should bring him the cat in his veterinarian ,, but I can't cause I'm so faar away from him right now...!!

please heeeeeelp! is my cat getting this sick normal???


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

You need to take your cat back to the vet ASAP from what I can see Caniverm is a DOG wormer not a cat wormer and this can be seriously dangerous with some dog wormers. 

The symptoms you are describing sound like some form of poisoning and I would seriously take your poor kitten back to the vets or it may not make it!


----------



## eggyteapot (Aug 5, 2012)

if Kittenfostermummy is right and your vet gave the wrong meds that vet can get in a serious amount of trouble thats malpractice i suggest you talk to a legal proffesional can you imagine this happening to someone else

you need another vet heres how to find a good vet start ring asap

fabcats : practice members (page 1)


----------



## Radwa (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG!! I became so scared after reading ur comments...
Actually it's 2:22 AM right now in my country,,I can't go anywhere ,, 
but I'm going to tell u what I did ,,
I called another professional vet ( I hope he really is),who lives in another city, and he told me that caniverm is very strong for a 2 month kitten! 
so he told me to give him 2 drops of TAVEGYL and 5 drops of something called Viyosel , he said I can get it from a normal pharmacy! it stops the caniverm from working, he said...

my mother did something else , as she used to raise kittens long ago, 
she melt a tiny spoon of pure honey in a little amount of water and give it to the cat, 
he vommited twice and now he looks better , he walked and stood looking at us, I don't know if what she did have really worked but I was hopeless so I let her do anything,, 
do you think honey can be bad somehow?? and the cat getting up and moving again , does that mean something good?????


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

honey is actually good for cats and maybe the worming tablet is now out of your cats system from being sick.
i would still get a vet check to be sure though.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Pleased to hear your kitten is looking better, you must be very relieved! 
Is there any chance you can use a different vet in future?


----------



## Radwa (Aug 22, 2012)

CATCOONZ ...thank you so much and I'll try to get a vet ASAP~
Chillminx.....thank you and I'm searching right now for a professional vet in my area,,

,,,

My dear snoopy now is moving , slowly yeah, but better than not moving,,,he drank a little amount of water, didn't eat yet...and he vomited a lot , like 4 times, I don't know if this is normal or good??
,,,and also his stool had a really bad smell and it was like he had a light diarrhea ....he made it twice....


----------

